# Lighting recommendations



## JayByrd (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey all. I've just set up a 55 gal. tank, and have lightly planted it while it's cycling. I'm fairly inexperienced with live plants, so I'm using things like java fern, dwarf anubias, water wisteria, and cryptocoryne balansae, all of which from what I can tell, can tolerate low light, and don't require a lot of maintenance to keep. 

My question is about lighting...what would be the best type of bulb to use with the existing light fixtures in this tank? It has two 18" T8's. I know there are limitless options for lighting, but I'm not prepared for the expense of replacing the existing fixtures. I know I definitely don't want to use the bulbs that came with this unit, it hasn't even been set up for 24 hrs and I already don't like the lighting.

Also, my head is spinning a little over CO2. I've read in a few places that a lot of tank aeration negates CO2 injection, by removing it from the water. I plan to have a full fish load in this tank (I'm more focused on fish than plants overall) so I will use a fair bit of aeration. But I do have one of the Nutrafin CO2 cannister/diffusers commonly found in stores. Is there any point in using this? 

Thanks in advance for any advice you may have!


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

JayByrd said:


> Also, my head is spinning a little over CO2. I've read in a few places that a lot of tank aeration negates CO2 injection, by removing it from the water. I plan to have a full fish load in this tank (I'm more focused on fish than plants overall) so I will use a fair bit of aeration. But I do have one of the Nutrafin CO2 cannister/diffusers commonly found in stores. Is there any point in using this?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice you may have!


As for the Nutrafin co2 canister and hagen ladder, those are specified to be used with up to 20 gallon aquariums BUT i've heard some people put a couple of these hagen ladders in their bigger aquariums such as putting one at one end and the other at the opposite end. Most people don't want to use the canister that comes with the hagen ladder, most just want the ladder and then hook up their own DIY co2 using sugar, yeast, baking soda, water, with a 2 liter bottle(s). Using your own mixture and 2 liter bottles will give better co2 production then using the little canister provided with the hagen ladder. You can buy the hagen ladders separately through online aquarium stores if you don't want to purchase the whole 'kit' and not use the canister.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

JayByrd said:


> My question is about lighting...what would be the best type of bulb to use with the existing light fixtures in this tank? It has two 18" T8's. I know there are limitless options for lighting, but I'm not prepared for the expense of replacing the existing fixtures. I know I definitely don't want to use the bulbs that came with this unit, it hasn't even been set up for 24 hrs and I already don't like the lighting.


Hi Jay,

I don't think you are going to have much luck regardless of what bulb you put in those fixtures... each one is only 15 watts, so you have 30 watts over a 55 gallon. That's about 0.5 watts per gallon and even the low light plants really need at least 1.5 watts per gallon. Also going against you is the depth of your aquarium. If it is a standard 55 gallon then it is 19" tall which is pretty for the light to reach through.

That is the negative. On a more positive note, the 55 gallon is the most commonly sold aquarium in the United States which means that you will have many options when you do decide to upgrade.

I don't know how patient you are, but if you are like me and cannot wait to have an attractive aquarium I'd go for a retrofit power compact kit from a place like AH Supply. I think you'll find that you have room for the 55 watt retros inside the existing fixtures (even though the bulbs are only 18" long, the aquarium is 48" long so the inside of each fixture should accomodate a 22" retro). 2 x 55watt retros gets you 2 watts per gallon and the possibility of a very attractive low tech planted aquarium setup.

Of course, if you do that, you are doomed to becoming a fish/aquatic plant geek. Best of luck with it!


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Get bulbs that have a color rating between 5000K-6700K. Don't waste money at a petstore. Go to a place like lowes or homedepot. They bulbs might say something like daylight or daylight delux, but make sure they have that color rating on them. I have a single bulb like that on one of my tanks and my javafern and anubias are growing just fine.

Your light isn't strong enough to use CO2, so I wouldn't bother. I don't use CO2 in my low light tank either.


----------



## JayByrd (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks to all of your for your replies and suggestions. I have had decent luck with java fern, anubias, and straight valis with just standard aquarium lighting, so I probably won't go much beyond those type of plants. As I said, I'm more into fish than plants...but I would like to have some live plants doing well in my tank if it's possible without a lot of work or expense. Thanks again for your responses.


----------

